
Ask HN: Do you use an API for parsing resumes? - bckygldstn
I’m currently productising my master’s thesis into an API for parsing resumes (pulling info like contact details and work experience out of pdf&#x2F;word and into structured json&#x2F;xml).<p>If that’s something you’d be interested in or currently use then I’d be greatful for some feedback:<p>* For what do&#x2F;would you use a resume-parsing service?<p>* Most important features you look for?<p>* Is there a need you have that isn’t met?<p>Thanks HN! If you&#x27;d like to chat more, my contact details are in my profile.
======
spinco
I've used Sovren for an applicant tracking system, accuracy is good but could
be better, support for HRXML is a must.

